

30 years ago, this anime invented the Internet - gondwana
http://www.tubechop.com/watch/2931716

======
gondwana
It's WONDERFULLY USEFUL and INTERESTING.

See also:
[http://www.tubechop.com/watch/2931716](http://www.tubechop.com/watch/2931716)
and
[http://www.tubechop.com/watch/2931852](http://www.tubechop.com/watch/2931852)

~~~
gondwana
First one should have been
[http://www.tubechop.com/watch/2956144](http://www.tubechop.com/watch/2956144)

